# Gerstner "style" tool box



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are a few pics of a recent project I completed along with a good friend who is working on taking his skills to the next level. In the title I used the word "style". I use it with tongue in cheek  Very pleased with the end result and to be honest, it really turned out nicely. All hardware is from Lee Valley, wood is red oak and figured red oak. Drawer sides and back are out of spalted maple and the bottoms and back are 1/4" oak ply.
Mark (my friend whom I worked with on this project) learned a great deal. Particularly with regard to tool setup and measurement. Typically I'll wing a project as I go, but this one I had to pretty much get the numbers down on paper for us to get things right. A few buggers here and there, but overall..not to shabby.. For those who have been considering such a build, I'd say go for it...This was indeed one of the most enjoyable projects I've done in a while.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Real Nice Job 
I like the numbers in the plan the best  
By the way how much do you have in it ? total cost ?
Jon Happy 30th 12/12.12 ????

==


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

BJ... the wood was gotten from Marks step fathers stash (he recently passed away and Mark was given all of his wood and equipment, hence his desire to improve his skills) I'd suspect board feet wise, actually not all that much. Hardware was gotten from Lee Valley, probably in the neighborhood of 75 bucks. The lid hinge being the most expense single Item...I think it was 35 or so. 

Orginally, we had planned on making the bottom drawer a single drawer, but, one of the buggers came when doing the blind dovetails. Someone, they were cut on opposite sides *L*..so, the plan quickly changed to have 2 drawers on the bottom. In the end, we both agreed that it worked out for the best. To my way of thinking, the 'lines' of the box were extremely important. So I had to give in and draw up some plans with the math, otherwise, I seriously doubt I could have pulled it off and have it look even, neat...

This box was/is a birthday gift for Marks son, 12/12/12


finish, finish, finish... for to add, The finish is a simple Formby's Tung Oil rub.. nothing fancy. Reason for tung oil was that its an super easy touchup. Does not add anything much in the way of protection, but what the heck, its a tool box. I pushed some polymerized Tung Oil, but never used it before, and wasn't willing to experiment on this project. Supposedly polymerized tung oil not only dries much faster, but leaves a much more durable, harder finish behind. Really looking forward to seeing what this stuff does.. 



bobj3 said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Real Nice Job
> I like the numbers in the plan the best
> ...


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Do the drawers slide all the way out? I agree with BobJ3 that I liked the numbers in the drawing the best. It just goes to prove that it's best to use a pencil when making a drawing because the dimensions are bound the change <g>


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank You ARt... appreciate the kind words



mgmine said:


> Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Bob... 

Yes, the drawers pull all the way out... simple wooden drawer guides were used. One of the unexpected 'issues' we ran into was after applying the finish (Tung Oil") there was enough of a build up of finish that we had to go back in and do a little sanding to get the drawers back to sliding in and out smoothly. 




Web Shepherd said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Do the drawers slide all the way out? I agree with BobJ3 that I liked the numbers in the drawing the best. It just goes to prove that it's best to use a pencil when making a drawing because the dimensions are bound the change <g>


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You have every right to be happy, I would be. NGM


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*New Tool Box*

Fantastic job!! I love the look of those tool boxes. I also have a set of plans for similar box. Now I have your inspiration!! SUPER JOB!! Beautiful work! Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

Imagine the sound of me whistling as a pretty dame walks by. That my friend is a special box indeed. Love the handles,no not on her silly.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank y0u Neville, I can't wait to hear what his son thinks of it..



neville9999 said:


> You have every right to be happy, I would be. NGM


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Reg.... All I can say is go for it... not a terribly difficult project. Pretty much can be a difficult as you want to make it. Materials are readily available, and hardware is up to the builder. Just a fun build



bcfunburst said:


> Fantastic job!! I love the look of those tool boxes. I also have a set of plans for similar box. Now I have your inspiration!! SUPER JOB!! Beautiful work! Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

*LOL*.. thank ya Mike.. appreciate the kind words.. 



NoChatter said:


> Imagine the sound of me whistling as a pretty dame walks by. That my friend is a special box indeed. Love the handles,no not on her silly.


----------



## Badlandsbuzz (Jul 21, 2010)

Bill;
Great looking machinisht box. One is in my bucket list. May I ask where you obtained the paper your plan is on?

Jim


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

A robust built. Another ultimate box for this site. 



___________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice looking box...well done.


















.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Jim... thanks for the kind words... the paper is from Lee Valley, they have smaller pads, 8 1/2 x 11 and 11 x 17...good stuff..makes layout alot easier, at least for me it does...considering I usually wing it *L*

Veritas® Workshop Pads - Lee Valley Tools




Badlandsbuzz said:


> Bill;
> Great looking machinisht box. One is in my bucket list. May I ask where you obtained the paper your plan is on?
> 
> Jim


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank ya Camero...

Cuda man myself.  OLD school cuda's...



Camero68 said:


> A robust built. Another ultimate box for this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Mike... 



cabinetman said:


> Nice looking box...well done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll throw one more bone out there on this build. You notice the drawers and top are flocked. I used the real deal stuff, with the color matched adhesive and flocking. Really nice stuff. This time, Prior to assembling the drawers, I taped off the bottom of all 4 sides of the drawer, took a xacto knife and cut out the drawer button dado. assembled, glued up and then flocked. The nice thing is that you can get a little sloppy with applying the glue without worrying about getting it on the interior of the drawers. The first drawer I attempted to remove the tape after about 15 hours. Nooooooooooot quite dry yet. let is sit for a full day and a half and the tape pulled off clean. I took the xacto knife, made a quick pass along the inside corners and it worked sweet......nice neat flocking, no mess...


----------

